# Travel Plans For This Year?



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Tom_Green said:


> I have 1200€ left for a smaller trip, but i don`t know where to travel.


I could do 5 weekend trips within Europe with so much money! :runaway:


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> I could do 5 weekend trips within Europe with so much money! :runaway:


I know, but i am not very interested in my own continent.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> Kattowice/Bytom in june.
> Seoul in august.
> 
> I have 1200€ left for a smaller trip, but i don`t know where to travel.


how about paying ben_burj a visit?


----------



## datilguy (Jan 18, 2006)

Ive just gotten back from Mexico......

This year........

Chicago, NYC and South Africa (twice) are all in the cards.....and maybe wrap things up with a qucik trip to UK and Australia on a friends invite...however....we will have to see about funding first!


----------

